# Crate training - is 2 crates confusing? Where to sleep?



## katter

I'm bringing home our 12 week old puppy from Goldensands Kennels on Saturday (yeah!) and we've been getting ready for the past couple of weeks. We want to crate train and have been told mixed things about where the pup should stay at night (one book says right by your bed in or out of a crate) another says in a different room. 

I'm ok with him sleeping in our bedroom longer term... the issues is crate training - I don't want to carry his crate up and down the stairs every night. Should I get two crates (one for living room and one for bedroom)? Is it ok for those to be different crates (wire and plastic)? Or should he not stay in a crate at night (by our bed)?

Any help on what has worked for some of you out there would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## goldilover2650

I have had four golden pups and have always had two crates...one in the kitchen and one in the bedroom. All four have all slept through the night since day one. About to get my fifth pup next week....hope the trend continues!!! And once they are potty trained I usually stop using the crate in my bedroom and just keep the door closed.

That is just how I have done it...it has worked so far 

I have one that is wire and one wire with plastic covering...

Good luck!!


----------



## Willow52

We used two crates with Hank, a large, plastic, airline crate in the bedroom and a small, borrowed, wire crate in the laundry room. It worked fine.


----------



## shallwemichele

We use a hard airline crate in the bedroom, right next to the bed, and have a soft crate in the living room. Having the soft crate is nice because it folds up so we've taken it with us on trips for Arthur's home away from home (esp. for the night). We like it also because that one has optional flaps that cover the openings (over the zipped mesh part). We use the soft crate for one nap per day because he just has to follow me around and doesn't rest well if I'm moving. There's never seemed to be an issue about two different crates.


----------



## BayBeams

Having several crates will not be a problem.
Congratulations! I'll bet you are excited.
Please share pictures when the little one arrives.


----------



## OutWest

I think two crates would be fine. Your puppy will claim and use both.

I'm a firm believer in having puppies in the bedroom, at least at first. They come from a big bed with mom and siblings in it to a bed with only themselves.. Dogs in general don't like being completely alone, and new puppies will be scared. It's comforting for them to hear you breathing and moving in the night. I like to cover the crate to make it dark and den-like. 

If you don't want the puppy sleeping in your room long term, you can relocate the crate after they've settled in. 

Congrats on the new addition. I'll look forward to pictures. :wavey:


----------



## toliva

We have 2 crates for our pup as well. One in the kitchen, one in the bedroom. At night he has always slept next to our bed in his crate.

They are both wire crates.


----------



## Jennifer1

I have 2 crates, 1 in the bedroom (nighttime) and 1 in the living room (all other times she needs to be crated). It works for me and she's slept through the night since the third day I had her and she never had a problem settling down for sleep


----------



## tomw

We also have two crates. One in our bedroom and one off the kitchen. Lacie is 12 weeks old now and enjoys her crate time. No complaints from her at all at bedtime. I think she likes the idea that she can see and smell my wife and I during the night. Plus, I think it makes her feel more connected to us as a family unit.


----------

